

What Python developers need to know before migrating to Go - waterside81
http://blog.repustate.com/migrating-code-from-python-to-golang-what-you-need-to-know/2013/04/23/

======
xtraclass
I tried Go. I'm not happy with it. Nothing new there. And yes, this is just an
unqualified arg. I placed a bet that Go will not go... I'm curious to see how
it will be in a few years.

